# Behringer MIC2200



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I just got my MIC2200. It looks like a very nice piece of equiptment. 
I have just a few questions that I hope someone can help me with...

It will go like this: Receiver>MIC2200>EP2500. My receiver's Pre-Out channel isn't strong enough to run the EP2500 without it being boosted.

Would I need to use the "Mic Gain" setting to boost the input voltage from my receiver? It is adjustable from 10-60dB's, so I wanted to check.

With the adjustabe frequency settings, I'm assuming that with all of the toggle switches left in the outward position, that they won't be on? It says in the manual that with both switches "out", the FREQUENCY control can be swept over a range fom 100hz to 2khz. So, I'm thinking hat I need to push that one in, correct?

One last question...On the Output knob, it is adjustable from neative 20 to positive 20dB. Would that be the input boost voltage?

I will be getting a sound card in about 3 months. I basically only need to setting to be close to a 13 or 14hz HPF, and for the Input Boost voltage to work.


Thanks for any help


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This might help some... it is a pic that NEO Dan posted for a 10Hz HPF.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the picture Sonnie! Would raising the second knob from the right raise the HPF? Or would more be needed? Hopfully it's that easy...


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually, never mind. I just figured it out what the Orange one means...duh. Sorry for the confusion...


----------

